# question about health testing and health guarantees



## sherrihollander (Feb 16, 2020)

Hello folks, 
A question about health testing and health guarantees. AKC recommends that you get a puppy from a breeder that has OFA test results for patella and heart on the sire and dam of the puppy but a lot of the breeders that I've spoken to say they don't do that testing, am I taking a risk getting a pup from a breeder that doesn't do this testing? Also is it a red flag if a breeder only gives a 1 year health guarantee since a lot of things don't show up until the pup is 2


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I honestly don't know about the OFA patellas and heart, Sherri. Back when I was looking from a Malt from a show breeder, no one mentioned health testing, nor did I see recommended tests on the AMA website. My current breed besides Maltese are Poodles (standard) and I made sure to buy from breeders who did all of the required testing that the Poodle Club of America recommended. I trust the breed club more than AKC to know which health tests should be required of the parent dogs. 

The worst health issue in Maltese that I'd worry about is GME. Unfortunately, there is no health testing for it. 

Also, I noticed Mary Ann Archuleta of Avante Maltese has a 2 year health guarantee on her puppies, which is generous. I think most breeders do have a one year guarantee.


----------

